# Sedum



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice pic there both of them.
So where can I get some sedum plants to grow? Do I find them in my local
nursery or do I have to buy some seeds off the net to grow them myself?
I would like to get different varieties to try in our dearthy summer here. Thanks.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Witch one is it?


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Let me look and see if I can find out, we have a bunch up around my Dads farm. It is littered with bees and butterflies. G


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

I think its autumn joy. Thats what it looks like. Turns real red later. I will ask my dad and see if he remembers which variety it is. G


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

I have autumn joy sedum, and my bees are all over it. I also have some stonecrop with flowers that look a lot like sedum, but the bees completely ignore it.


----------

